#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [中國妖怪] 馬交

## wingwolf

駁　　古代神獸之一：駁

　　駁（駁）:類馬，白身黑尾，頭有一角，利齒，四足爲爪，發音如鼓聲。以虎豹爲食。一說可禦兵。《山海經（海外北經）（西次四經）》、《管子（小問）》、《周書（王會）》有載。 

　　《山海經（海外北經）（西次四經）》: 北海內有獸，其狀如馬，名曰騊(t

----------


## 阿翔

圖片支援XD
打不出「馬交」這個字，找圖片很有難度呢~
只有兩張不是太美的圖片對不起orz
話說我對「馬交」蠻有興趣的，可能因為我也喜歡馬？
（皆為google中找到的）

----------


## 迷思

文字支援: 駮
用嘸蝦米打就可以不管發音了。

把他們公司的查音系統拿來用，
音ㄅㄛˊ
我家電腦的新注音給他預設到最後一行= =

----------


## 阿翔

謝謝迷思的文字支援，
我終於可以把這個字放到其他網頁去找圖了~~
不過說實的，圖片還是不多orz

來源：
http://youkai.wikia.com/wiki/%E9%A7%AE
這種怪物頭上長角，擁有老虎般的獠牙和爪子，其外表像馬，頭上還長有一隻角。身體呈白色，有著一條黑尾巴，會發出擊鼓般的叫聲，吞食老虎和豹等動物。不過，牠會保護人免受劍傷，具有一種守護神的性格。 

「駮」所棲息的中曲山上，有著一種櫰樹，圓狀的樹葉狀似甘棠，傳說吃了此樹的果實，就會成為大力士。此樹的果實呈紅色，大小像木瓜一樣。 

也許「駮」的主食就是這種果實。 

這麼說來，妖怪的食物，除了人肉之外，倒還不曾聽過有其他的東西。 

不過，還有一種像「獏」一樣以吃食人的夢維生的妖怪，因此妖怪的食物也許已超出了我們的想像。 

「駮」也是出現在『山海經』裡的妖怪，古代的中國沒有所謂的動物園，除了貓、狗這種生活在人們周遭的動物外，其餘的全都會被人們視為是「奇異」的動物，並賦予其各種虛幻的想像，因而就變成了所謂的「妖怪」。 

正如中野美代子女士所言，『山海經』裡的妖怪們就像是由一個妖怪千變萬化而成，一個一個地出現在人們的面前。 

即使如此，古時候的人還是覺得很新奇呢！ 

來源：
http://images.google.com.hk/images?h...-8&sa=N&tab=wi


來源：
http://tool.zhongguoren.cn/tool/zidianchaxun/1107.html

【唐韻】【集韻】【韻會】北角切，𠀤音剝。【山海經】中曲山有獸，如馬而身黑，二尾一角，虎牙爪，音如鼓，名曰駮，食虎豹，可以禦兵。【正字通】此獸之別一種，非馬族也。【詩·秦風】隰有六駮。【傳】駮如馬。【疏】陸機云：駮馬，梓楡也。其樹皮靑白駮犖，遙視似駮馬，故謂之駮馬。下章云：山有苞棣，隰有樹檖，皆山隰之木相配，不宜云獸。　又國名。四裔駮馬地近北海，唐永𡽪中，遣使朝賀。　又秦叔寶有乗馬名忽雷駮。　又朝廷章奏不合事理，別議改正曰駮。【前漢·𠛬法志】文書盈於几閣，典者不能遍睹，是以郡國承用者駮。【註】不曉其指，用意不同也。【王球貽謀錄】給事中掌封駮司，不可一日無。淳化四年，太宗推考，廢職始於唐末，乃命魏庠柴成務，同知給事中。未幾，隷銀臺通進司，爲封駮司。眞宗咸平四年，吏部侍郞知封駮事，陳恕乞鑄印，命取門下印用之，因改名爲門下封駮司。　又【正字通】論列是非，亦謂之駮。如柳宗元駮復讎議，夏侯銛駮安定公主合葬議，是也。○按駮與駁同，《九經字樣》泥《說文》，分駁、駮爲二者，非。

考證：〔【詩·秦風】隰有六駮。【傳】駮〈如下馬〉。〕　謹照〈如下馬〉乃如馬二字之譌。謹照原文駮〈如下馬〉改爲駮如馬。

----------


## wingwolf

非常感謝迷思的文字支援XD
這樣找資料找圖就更容易了

同樣還感謝阿翔找來的資料

來支援圖片了
（都是遊戲裏的模樣）



再附上《都市妖奇談》當中對這種生物比較生動的描寫——

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    　　“咚咚咚”樹林中傳來一陣打鼓聲。

　　趙非來不及回頭去看，只聽著身後的樹林中好象走來了什麽，一邊靠近一邊還在“咚咚铮铮”的敲著鼓。誰這麽有閑情逸致啊？他見對面的三個武士的目光都集中向了他身後，自己也側過身向背後瞟去。

　　一匹雪白的“馬”從樹叢中走了出來，它的頭上生著一根銀色的長角，在陽光下閃著寒光，琳琳就坐在它背上。

　　“獨角獸！”趙非馬上叫出來，他寫了這麽久奇幻小說，卻沒有想到有一天真的會看見活生生的獨角獸。但是當它完全從樹叢中走出來呈現在趙非面前時，趙非才發現它拖著一條和身體的白色截然相反的黑尾巴，腳上沒有生馬蹄，而是四只毛茸茸的老虎似的爪子。

　　這只“獨角獸”徑直走過趙非身邊，一步步向那三個武士逼去，口出發出“咚咚”的打鼓一樣的聲，趙非這才明白，原來剛才聽到的鼓聲是這個“獨角獸”的叫聲。琳琳從它背上跳下來跑到趙非身邊，驚惶地張著手，被趙非身上的大小傷口嚇壞了。“別怕，沒什麽大不了的！”趙非拍著胸口吹牛，卻因爲牽動了肩上的傷口痛的咧開了嘴。

　　琳琳看著他一邊逞英雄一邊呲牙的樣子，原本滿是憂愁的臉上終於露出了笑容。

　　那只“獨角獸”沖上前，武士們的兵器對它根本沒有用，砍在它身上後也會滑開，它一角一個毫不猶豫，也毫不費力地把武士全消滅了，回過頭又沖著琳琳“咚咚”地叫起來。琳琳看著那條伸向天空的水的階梯，深吸了口氣，趴到“獨角獸”背上。

　　“等等我，等等我，叫它別動啊，我不會騎馬！”趙非撕開襯衣胡亂纏了纏傷口，打著赤膊向琳琳追來，但是他不會上馬，圍著“獨角獸”團團轉。

　　琳琳咬著嘴唇，向他用力搖頭。

　　趙非也向她搖頭，堅絕地看著她。

　　兩個人對視了很久，琳琳終於做了讓步，她拍拍“獨角獸”它便跪下了前腿，等趙非跨上來“再等一下！”趙非叫著，沖進樹叢中，不一會拖著一條木棍回來，他把木棍扛在肩上爬上了“獨角獸”的背，一邊大吼著“保護公主的騎士出動羅！”

　　“獨角獸”撒開腿飛快地沿著水的台階向上飛奔而去。

　　這些水凝結的台階高而陡峭，趙非回頭向下看時，湖水已經象一面大鏡子一樣完整的呈現在眼下了。而向上看，台階還在無休止的伸延，不知道要通到哪裏去。

　　“幸虧有這只獨角獸，不然自己爬到什麽時候。”趙非騎在“獨角獸”背上，雙手抓著獸角，把琳琳護在自己雙臂之中，感歎著這只“獨角獸”的速度。琳琳仰起臉，不解地眨著眼。

　　“琳琳，你從哪裏找到它的？我還經爲‘獨角獸’是歐洲特産呢。”

　　琳琳用力搖搖頭，抓起趙非的手，在他手心中寫了個“馬交”字。

　　“馬交？”這是它的名字嗎？“

　　琳琳撫摸著馬交的鬃毛點頭。

　　“馬交……”趙非胸海中浮出以前看過的一段《山海經》：“……其狀如馬而白身、黑尾、一角、虎爪牙，音如鼓音，其名曰馬交，是食虎豹，可以禦兵……”自己曾經那麽喜歡《山海經》，把裏面的段落背的滾瓜爛熟，爲什麽看到馬交時，心裏的第一個念頭卻是“獨角獸”呢？自己寫奇幻故事時，真心的認爲精靈、矮人、飛龍這些都是真的存在的，那麽馬交呢？還有什麽天馬、必方、慶忌……這些在自己的心裏，可曾真的存在過嗎？

　　“哈哈哈哈，我知道該怎麽寫了！它們真的存在啊！我現在就騎著一只啊！”趙非忽然手舞足蹈地大笑起來，“我知道該怎麽寫了，哈哈哈哈……”

　　琳琳睜大了眼，完全不知道他這是怎麽了，連忙緊緊拉住他，怕他從天上跌下去。連馬交都晃動著耳朵，露出了奇怪的表情。

　　“我馬上就要寫出一部驚天地泣鬼神的作品了，你們等著瞧吧……哈哈哈哈……看誰還敢發帖子批評我……”

　　趙非的狂笑聲中，他們已經走到了階梯的盡頭，腳下是水的台階一直延伸入飄浮的雲層，眼前卻是一座雄偉的山脈，山脈連綿伸延，一眼看不到盡頭，山上綠林蒼翠，鳥獸交鳴，山頂積雪皚皚，景色無比秀美。趙非看看周圍，確定了他們並不是站在一座飛在空中的山上，而是一座位於大地上的真實的山脈，異世界、幻境、空間轉移……趙非腦子裏立刻充滿了這樣的假設。當他看到一只奇怪的動物從林中伸出頭來看著自己時，才打消了這些念頭。那是個身體象老鼠，但比老鼠要大一點，長著鼈頭，正把脖子一伸一縮的好奇地看，當馬交“咚咚”地叫了幾聲，看了它一眼後，它“汪汪”地叫著躲入了草叢。

　　“……其中多蠻蠻，其狀鼠身而鼈首，其音如吠犬……”趙非背頌著《山海經》，他記得不論是馬交還是蠻蠻，在山海經中都屬於西山經第四山係的生物，那麽自己是來到了上古傳說中的神話世界了嗎？不等他回過神來，馬交已經載著他們往山上跑去。

　　趙非的腦子從剛才就一直沈浸在神話中，滿腦子所思所想的都是怎麽寫他的小說，直到現在才想起來他們是要去追邱赫他們，“琳琳，你知道他們往哪走了嗎？──這山真大啊──小心還有一個人不知在哪藏著，他們說派他去追你了。”

　　琳琳一下子打了個寒顫，向趙非身上靠了靠，剛才馬交爲了救她把無咎刺穿的情形還在她腦海中打轉，即使對於看慣了動物們之間的弱肉強食的她來說，那個情形依舊令她心驚膽寒。她本來對著這只馬交嚇的要死，但是當馬交來到她身邊時，她的腦海中傳出一聲音：“我們的力量還不足夠去救你，所以托付了朋友，來吧，跟它一起來吧……快來，這是你的責任……”

　　“我的責任……”琳琳依稀記起了當年父親似乎也這麽向自己交待過，說有件什麽事，是自己的責任，只是那時的琳琳年紀太小了，她沒怎麽聽的懂父親的全部意思。現在她又聽見了“責任”的這句話，心頭一振，那個聲音在說“我們”，“我們”指誰？一定是爸爸媽媽！想一這裏，琳琳顧不上害怕，跳上了馬交背，任由它帶著自己奔馳而去。

　　“咚咚，咚咚咚！”馬交一邊跑一邊發出“鼓聲”，這個熟悉的聲音警告了山林中的野獸，妖怪，使它們全都遠遠的避開去。馬交和西方的獨角獸不同，它不吃素，而是種能生食虎豹，能禦刀兵的妖物，在西山第四係山脈的十九座山中，幾乎沒有什麽生物可以和它相鬥，所以即使人類的氣息再怎麽刺激山林中的妖怪、野獸們的腸胃，出於對馬交的畏懼還是讓他們暢通無阻地跑了過去。一路的林子裏還是到處布滿了邱赫師徒經過的痕迹：斷、倒的樹木、藤蔓以及各種野獸的屍體，要跟蹤他們並不難。    
    
——《都市妖奇談·外傳 我的森林》By可蕊

----------

